# Stock Ground Placement From The Battery(donde Esta Mericon?)



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

So I am trying to locate the stock ground to the frame- I dont think the wire that I have is the stock ground wire-- and if it is, it is really screwed. The sheath is stripped back from it and I really dont see anywhere that the ground block is supposed to attach to the frame- when I got the car the battery was only grounded to the engine!!!!!!! So I grounded the plate on the ground wire to the firewall which I basically had to do since there was nowhere else to go! Anyone know where the stock ground is on the car- I really have been wanting to put the new big fat ground wire I bought on and If noone knows where the stock ground goes then I will find somewhere on the frame to go to, but I look down in the engine compartment on the passenger side and I am lost beyond all reason trying to figure out where this thing goes!

HELP!!!!!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> So I am trying to locate the stock ground to the frame- I dont think the wire that I have is the stock ground wire-- and if it is, it is really screwed. The sheath is stripped back from it and I really dont see anywhere that the ground block is supposed to attach to the frame- when I got the car the battery was only grounded to the engine!!!!!!! So I grounded the plate on the ground wire to the firewall which I basically had to do since there was nowhere else to go! Anyone know where the stock ground is on the car- I really have been wanting to put the new big fat ground wire I bought on and If noone knows where the stock ground goes then I will find somewhere on the frame to go to, but I look down in the engine compartment on the passenger side and I am lost beyond all reason trying to figure out where this thing goes!
> 
> HELP!!!!!


Check the engine block.  
In all seriousness , ignition electricity must have a path to the ground side of the battery. Might explain some of your idling/missing issues. A couple of extra grounds won't hurt either , I've heard of some cars picking up 5-8 Hp using a ground wire kit. No need to buy a whole expensive kit though , just buy a few ground cables and bolt them to various points on the engine and frame.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Thats what I was thinking too man, b/c its missing when it is hot and obviously the ground wire doesnt flow worth a crap when it gets that hot - its right next to the damn exhaust manifold. I will try it after work today- I hope it helps me out- I know that the firewall isnt the greatest place to ground this thing, but it was the closest place for the plate on the ground wire that is supposed to go to the frame- I think that the dumbass that put the tranny in put the ground wire on backwards and was to damn lazy to switch it around- probably the same dumbass that broke the speed sensor (the reason I have to drive behind the old people so I dont get a ticket--HAHA


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Thats what I was thinking too man, b/c its missing when it is hot and obviously the ground wire doesnt flow worth a crap when it gets that hot - its right next to the damn exhaust manifold. I will try it after work today- I hope it helps me out- I know that the firewall isnt the greatest place to ground this thing, but it was the closest place for the plate on the ground wire that is supposed to go to the frame- I think that the dumbass that put the tranny in put the ground wire on backwards and was to damn lazy to switch it around- probably the same dumbass that broke the speed sensor (the reason I have to drive behind the old people so I dont get a ticket--HAHA



Always wire major grounding cables from anywhere to the negative side of the battery. Don't wire them to somewhere else , you'll cause issues with the ECU or the dash , or in extreme cases I've read an article about improper grounding causing excessive wear in wheel bearings and engine thrust bearings. Improper grounding can even cause or influence rusting issues. Electricity always takes the shortest path to ground , and if it's forced to take a long path or an unusual one , that's not a good thing. At this point , I'd string one ground off the block , one off the transmission , and one off the frame. There's even a static ground on the rear part of the exhaust system. I found it when I pulled off my muffler a while back.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I found that one too- but I have no exhaust anymore-- so no strap--HAHAHA The ground going from the block to the battery is actually on the tranny. Im thinking- leave that one on, add the other too that I bought also- one from the battery to the frame and the other one somewhere else just for shits and giggles, maybe off the starter like on my nx. Hey Eric, y'know those grounds on the plenum for the wiring harness- do you think it would be a bad idea to extend those to somewhere off the engine also? I mean, use a battery connector and put that on with the other ground wires then run an 8 gauge to the firewall or to the frame---thats kinda far away though. I know that aluminum grounds, but I dont think its as good as a ground as to the firewall or frame- what do you think?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> I found that one too- but I have no exhaust anymore-- so no strap--HAHAHA The ground going from the block to the battery is actually on the tranny. Im thinking- leave that one on, add the other too that I bought also- one from the battery to the frame and the other one somewhere else just for shits and giggles, maybe off the starter like on my nx. Hey Eric, y'know those grounds on the plenum for the wiring harness- do you think it would be a bad idea to extend those to somewhere off the engine also? I mean, use a battery connector and put that on with the other ground wires then run an 8 gauge to the firewall or to the frame---thats kinda far away though. I know that aluminum grounds, but I dont think its as good as a ground as to the firewall or frame- what do you think?


I wouldn't worry about those , just make sure the block is well grounded. I personally don't think the firewall is as good a ground as the block is.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

rock on then man. I was going to do it today, but I got home and started watching tv.....damn that bart simpson.


----------

